# Advice Please



## Elijay (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry if this has already been answered. I'm not techie so most of the threads are too complicated.

My question is this. If I don't get a new TIVO and just carry on with my ten year old one, will it all work as before? Or will the old service be totally withdrawn?

I have a 320gb PS3 and I believe I can link up a dedicated PS3 TV enabled device to that. 

Looking forward to some helpful answers.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You won't get any! We all have our opinions, but nobody outside of Tivo Towers knows.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

At present, indications *seem* to be that the S1 service will be withdrawn, but as mentioned, no-one knows for sure. No monthly subs have been taken from my direct debit since September or so last year, and no new subscriptions on S1 boxes appear to be being taken.

Although saying that, I would be miffed if my S1 was unusable, as barring a creaky hard drive, it's a good bit of kit. There ARE ways to get guide data into TiVo without a subscription though (search around), but I think you wouldn't get the Thumbs Up/Down functionality, as that's based on algorithms etc supplied by TiVo IIRC.

I have a 500GB PS3, and yes, you can get a Freeview tuner for it (called PlayTV), for about £70, but (a) that's only Freeview and (b) Freeview HD is coming, likely with another PlayTV box, as the existing ones cannot support HD content.

PlayTV does let you watch/record/pause TV, and it has 3 tuners too IIRC, but you don't get series link unless you pay for an add-on, (£7 I think - meaning you have to have a PSN account too) and no thumbs up/down etc.

Hope that answers some questions, if not entirely being helpful


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Your TiVo will be usable. If the UK guide data is withdrawn there are other ways not to be discussed on this forum to make it work. Once there is no legitimate choice for S1 owners I am sure the knowledge will start to spread.

I have some friends in Oz who used a TiVo this way for years until they got the recent official TiVo out there.

A


----------

